# Priceless



## Cthulhu (Feb 4, 2002)

Here's a pic Al Asher, one of the FCS guros I train with, sent me via e-mail.  Enjoy!

Cthulhu


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 24, 2003)

Is it me or is that kid totally focused. Be honest how many of you that teach kids classes have gone through this.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 24, 2003)

Now that Seig.......is a *Boot to the Groin*


----------



## Seig (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Now that Seig.......is a *Boot to the Groin*  *


Bah, he still has a foot on the ground, the kid didn't kick him hard enough


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 25, 2003)

It looks like he has him backing up at least...but he should have him falling down I guess.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2003)

Four of my kids study kenpo, three in the kids class and my oldest in the adult class with me.  Now and then one of the kids will come to me and ask if they are doing a certain move properly.  I'm always eager to help but find myself repeating the same mantra over and over for these impromptu sessions......"Daddy's not wearing a cup. Daddy's not wearing a cup!!!!"


----------

